# Debate About Picture Threads



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

I wanted to start up a discussion about the type of feedback, people want when they post their pictures in this section of the forum.

I've just read another picture thread where the original poster has been mocked by one particular member (although others have done this too in the past). I find this level of disrespect pretty nauseating. The main reason why I no longer post regularly on here is I didnt like the way that member used other member's pictures as a vehicle to take cheap shots and self-promote. Of all the sections on the forum, the picture threads probably require most courage because you are revealing yourself and making yourself vulnerable (to the piss taker) in the process. For that reason alone, I feel the person deserves a respectful response.

Personally, I dont think there is much value in the "good progress - keep it up" posts when they are the only comment. Also, I see little value in only mentioning the positive when there are clearly areas to be addressed.

If I was to ever post pictures again, I would be very explicit in which areas I want to be given feedback. In the event, I give feedback, I would try and accenuate the positives but at the same time commenton what I consider the poster's weak areas and how they could be addressed.

Do any other members have opinions on this?


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

I agree, it's pretty lame to take the piss when someone has taken the plunge and put some pics up. Not sure if I agree with the lack of value in the 'good progress' responses, I see what ur saying, but I feel that any posts regarding a persons appearance are opening themselves up for comments on an aspect of their lives that for many is a sensitive one, alot of time people do need the positive rienforcement just as a confidence boost, a lot of people suffer because of a lack of confidence and a poor self image (whether these people are the ones posting pics is debatable) but I for one feel motivated by praise and reassurance that I am headed in the right direction.

In my experiance of using this site, the overwhelming majority of posters seem like bloody nice folk and if they wanted to point out a weakness would have the tact and respect to do so in am approriate manner. Unfortunately the internet is open to millions of people and for ever million decent people there will invariably be a couple of tools. The pisstakers u mention will say that by posting pics, u are opening urself up for comment and should expect one or two adverse reactions, which is possibly a fair point. Anyway, to all those considering posting pics, don't be discouraged.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok i have not seen this but if anyone flames a member for posting his/hers pictures up for constructive criticism will be banned without hesitation.

if i or another MOD miss this happening then please let us know.

it takes alot of guts to post a pic on the web and then just to be flamed by some armchair BB is wrong and will not be entertained.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Nath said:


> Not sure if I agree with the lack of value in the 'good progress' responses, I see what ur saying, but I feel that any posts regarding a persons appearance are opening themselves up for comments on an aspect of their lives that for many is a sensitive one, alot of time people do need the positive rienforcement just as a confidence boost, a lot of people suffer because of a lack of confidence and a poor self image (whether these people are the ones posting pics is debatable) but I for one feel motivated by praise and reassurance that I am headed in the right direction.


Don't get me wrong. I wasn't dismissing the "good progress" comments - I just feel that sometimes that is the only comment that is made and could have something more substantial added.

I believe that the vast majority of people who post pics are looking for two things: reinforcement of any positive progress they have made,and, respectful opinions about their weak points and suggestions on how to bring the weak points up.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Squatty said:


> Don't get me wrong. I wasn't dismissing the "good progress" comments - I just feel that sometimes that is the only comment that is made and could have something more substantial added.
> 
> I believe that the vast majority of people who post pics are looking for two things: reinforcement of any positive progress they have made,and, respectful opinions about their weak points and suggestions on how to bring the weak points up.


Yep Yep

I'm in full agreement.:nod:


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

PScarb said:


> ok i have not seen this but if anyone flames a member for posting his/hers pictures up for constructive criticism will be banned without hesitation.
> 
> if i or another MOD miss this happening then please let us know.
> 
> it takes alot of guts to post a pic on the web and then just to be flamed by some armchair BB is wrong and will not be entertained.


I can think of one member that does it at every opportunity.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Good point Squatty, I saw the comments that were posted in your picture thread and some were out of order and I can understand why people would be hesitant to post pictures here.

I joined this board because there are some great posters here with good ideas and, more often than not, the ability to give guidance and criticism based on personal experiences. On the whole this has been my experience though I am becoming increasingly frustrated with certain board members who seem to go out of there way to p1ss people off. On any other boards these people would be labeled a troll and banned, yet one keyboard tough guy remains a thorn in everyones side.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Is this pick on Tall day again....?

Hi Tall fans 

I vote we start a Tall for Moderator campaign... I think the tall people among us should be represented on the moderating panel....


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Totally agree with you all, i put my pics up and got slated and still do to this day, dont i CMinOZ?

i have never taken the piss out of a pic, FACT! unlike a few people on this board...

Seems to me that the forum is going like it was a year ago when a certain person formed his own group.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> Totally agree with you all, i put my pics up and got slated and still do to this day, dont i CMinOZ?
> 
> *i have never taken the piss out of a pic, FACT!* unlike a few people on this board...
> 
> Seems to me that the forum is going like it was a year ago when a certain person formed his own group.


Ooooooooooh you big fibber you.

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/progress-journals/23262-my-first-post-go-easy-10.html#post210644

And



Ali M said:


> Well you have to laugh "LOL" there ive laughed, yes seen your pics and you need to lift heavier mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say I don't want this to turn into an everyone slag Ali off thread.... As I don't think it would be fair.

Ali - I think you don't come across very well on your posts alot of the times. I'm sure you find it funny, but writing a comment on an internet board provides no real way of showing how the post was meant by the poster.

As a result you come across as a PIA - perhaps more often than you would think. But we all have said things which we have either regretted after or have been taken not as they were meant to...

On the flip side I do think that some of the comments you make are very nice and upbuilding.

But it does seem as though there are almost two Ali's posting sometimes...

Ali - I honestly hope that helps provide an insight of somekind, it was written to be positive and I hope thats how it comes across.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

What's a PIA Tall?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Squatty said:


> What's a PIA Tall?


Sorry Squatty - It was meant to be PITA - Pain In The A$$


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Tall no offence taken mate, and yes i now what i can be like at times. Obviously im refering to the picture threads and not the snyde comments that a certain person keeps making with respect to me, im the sort that will stick up for me sim mate.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Ali M, I'll be the first to apologise if I have caused offence and in any way provoked you to act like a tool, however, my comments relating to you are as a direct result of your underhand and often disparaging comments on other threads - I can't explain, it just p1sses me off.

So, I'm sorry if I have offended you, I am not immature and recognise that I will react when I see others talked down to, it is not big or brave.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Totally agree with Nath here, isn't the whole point of the board to help each other, discus things etc. If someone posts a picture and asks for opinions then that view should be presented constructively.

Provided that critique is presented positively no one should go getting prissy about what has been said.

I've got to say though personally I've always found everyone to be supportive. Although I have seen some threads degrade into folks having a pop at each other. A bit like road rage it's easy to act tough in a metal box or on the other end of an ADSL connection&#8230;

Also agree with PScarb anyone flaming anyone should be banned, one warning then out.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

it takes a lot to put your picture up for the world to see, while constructive critisism is a usfull tool. it only takes one sarcastic comment, to shatter what a person is trying to achieve.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what would be a good thing would be those who have taken the p1ss should then post a pic of themselves on the board, if you are going to hand it out you must be prepared to take it as well...


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

I have to admit, i wouldnt consider posting pics on here at the moment.. not because im ashamed.. im very aware of my flaws and, (if i do say so myself lol) I'm making plenty of headway on them already.. Its not because of one specific member either - its more because every photo thread i have seen recently has been reduced to a school-like skit fest and thats just not my cuppa tea.

Its a bit of a shame really because the quality of the advice given on other subjects (from both the members and mods) can be outstanding.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

andyboro said:


> I have to admit, i wouldnt consider posting pics on here at the moment.. not because im ashamed.. im very aware of my flaws and, (if i do say so myself lol) I'm making plenty of headway on them already.. Its not because of one specific member either - its more because every photo thread i have seen recently has been reduced to a school-like skit fest and thats just not my cuppa tea.
> 
> Its a bit of a shame really because the quality of the advice given on other subjects (from both the members and mods) can be outstanding.


That echos my sentiments entirely mate. Last time I posted pics here, I also posted them on two other forums and got some really useful input from the other sites that I took on board. I would definately do the same again. I wouldnt dream of posting them here again, whilst the present climate is like it is.

Its is a shame because this was the first board I ever joined and the advice and support was invaluable.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Tall said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say I don't want this to turn into an everyone slag Ali off thread.... As I don't think it would be fair.
> 
> Ali - I think you don't come across very well on your posts alot of the times. I'm sure you find it funny, but writing a comment on an internet board provides no real way of showing how the post was meant by the poster.
> 
> ...


I agree Tall, I think Ali makes a rod for his own back a lot of the time, but then he does take as much as he gives, I've read numerous posts making derogatory comments about Ali's physique. I personally have avoided any form of confrontation with anyone as I do not know any of you personally but have gained great respect for all, lets face it, we all share the same passion/hobby/lifestyle/obsession and we all come on to a forum such as this to be involved in a community of like minded people and improve through help from others. :becky::becky::becky::becky:


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

I frickin love this site!!!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Nath said:


> we all share the same passion/hobby/lifestyle/obsession and we all come on to a forum such as this to be involved in a community of like minded people and improve through help from others.


Somebody give this man a Ceee-gar!

:clap2:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so bullying,homophobia,lying about using gear and general trash talking are just gonna be forgotten then yeah?

the threads are all there for all to see.....

nath mate i`m not having someone talk to me like i`m a ****

i come on her for a laugh with me mates and talk training-

quite frankly i`m sick of this.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry Cal, alot of the acrimony began on this site before I joined so I have only seen a little bit so am in no position to point blame etc so prob shouldn't have commented on the matter. I understand that people have disagreements, and if someone abuses u, then of course you should have the right to reply.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no worries mate.

you gotta draw the line somewhere tho ya know.

why`d ya think 10 stone pointedly said ali - i dont want you commenting on my thread....

and who made the first comment....

meh!

i`m done with this thread.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> no worries mate.
> 
> you gotta draw the line somewhere tho ya know.
> 
> ...


Agreed, its not cricket to comment on a thread when you have specifically been asked not to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Whats said has been said move on from it... I have no beef with you or anyone else on here, i take whatever stick you or your mates hand out and i dont hold any grudges, life is to short to hold onto that anger, let it go. Once you have let go you will find that life is actually better.

You know a better person just lets go and moves on. Yes you have offended me but am i still offended? NO! not at all, because ive moved on, today is a new day.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

That all sounds very magnanimous and honourable Ali.

At the same time, it doesnt really acknowledge why people may get offended by your comments in the first place.

It is one thing to take responsibility and say "I move on" when a dispute happens. What I dont hear is responsibility being taken for the deregotary comments.

Or, better still, the acknowledgement that having so many people offended by your comments, may suggest that the feedback you have given may actually be offensive.

One person offended = the problem may be with them

Two people offended = the problem may be shared

More than two people offended = the problem is almost certainly with you.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Squatty said:


> More than two people offended = the problem is almost certainly with you.


Bingo!!!!!!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

OK. I'm finally outta work and home and as usuall ( I'm 5 hours behind most of you ) this thread has already had many comments, so here's mine.

Being new to this forum and most furoms in general it is hard for me to comment on such threads but as the 80 or so people that have viewed my profile, you will have noticed I have no pics. This is for two reasons.

1. Reading past post and seeing how new members sometimes get responed to, makes it hard for me to hang myself out there, dangeling for someone who knows nothing about me to take a cheap shot for what they may believe is constructive critism but is probably related more to their own insecurities. For those of you that have had that unfortunate experiance and stayed faithfull to this forum I commend you. My current physical condition is poor at the moment which is what drove me here in the first place and if I was to get half witted comments right away I most certainly would not stick around for your further wisdom. I went from 130 lbs with a broken shoulder to 159 lbs benching 205lbs. in a realatively short amount of time natural, but you wouldn't see that, you'de just see me at 140 after 3 yrs. off to concentrate on my family.

2. I've been involved with bodybuilding for eighteen yrs. and powerlifting for 5yrs and truly believe I have knowledge to pass along to others. I could easily post a pic of my partner at 6 ft 290lbs. benching 550lbs natural and tell you it's me and you would probably take most of my advise. But a pic of me know might lead you away from what could be very valuable information.

Anyways I'm here for now and very much look forward to waking in the morning ( should be noon for ya ) and seeing what your all talking about tommorrow. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

bulldozer said:


> Bingo!!!!!!!


Bingo! does that mean we share the pot?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If someone posts a picture and asks for feedback then good honest no bullsh1t feedback must be accepted, some may take it as constructive criticism but others may be upset and take it as a personal insult. It is a fine line.

All I'd like to say is if you are in a position to comment with advice or from an informed position then do so constructively or helpfully but if all your going to do is make stupid or snide remarks don't bother looking in the post your pics section.

On the whole we have a good forum with good guys posting, lets keep it that way.


----------

